
WhatsApp Business App - ghosh
https://www.whatsapp.com/business/
======
atonse
I didn't see anything about an API – did anyone else see it? That would be a
killer feature. Being able to build WhatsApp bots just like in Telegram.

~~~
pigeons
This says no for now.

[https://blog.cloudrail.com/whatsapp-api-how-to-use-the-
whats...](https://blog.cloudrail.com/whatsapp-api-how-to-use-the-whatsapp-
chat-api/)

~~~
avip
How does api play with e2e encryption?

~~~
atonse
The API would be granted access by one of the parties.

So if the business runs the API, they’d use the business’s keys to read
messages.

You wouldn’t need WhatsApp to have access even then.

------
sloxy
'Mark as read'

Add this action to notifications on Android. Then, I'll consider a business
a/c.

------
horsecaptin
Why should I trust it?

